# Visa Subclass 189 waiting time may 2017



## Jatindersingh81 (May 18, 2017)

Hi

I am from India and I applied for subclass 189 in August 2016 but I am still waiting for the outcome of my visa application.

Following are my timelines. 
Submitted EOI with 70 points - 1st August 2016
Received notification on same day to submit fees and documents 
Submitted fees - 12 August 2016
Received notification to submit pending documents like Police verification certificate, experience certificate etc - 25 August 2016
Last date to submit documents - 21st September 2016
Submitted all documents - 19th September 2016
Grant - - - still waiting as of 18th May 2017


I don't know if there is anything wrong with the docs I sent or how long it's going to take to complete the process. I sent a couple of emails to Border.gov.au in Dec 2016 asking for status and I got a reply in March 2017 that they have large number of applications which is why my application is taking time. 


This wait is killing. Can anyone help me with this as I want the process to complete asap but I don't know how to proceed further. I sent an email last month but I didn't get any reply till now. 

Will it be a problem if I send multiple emails to my CO?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

You just have to be patient. All of your evidence needs to be verified before the Department can finalise your application. I am surprised it is taking as long as it is. I had a case from India earlier this year that was finalised in 48 days. Be patient. All will be well in the end.


----------



## Jatindersingh81 (May 18, 2017)

Thank you for your reply Jeremy... I am waiting patiently but now its becoming endless which is really surprising and frustrating personally. What is the maximum time it takes? I am ready to keep waiting patiently only if I know the last date by which I will get the final status.


----------



## Jatindersingh81 (May 18, 2017)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> You just have to be patient. All of your evidence needs to be verified before the Department can finalise your application. I am surprised it is taking as long as it is. I had a case from India earlier this year that was finalised in 48 days. Be patient. All will be well in the end.


Will it be a problem if I send an email every 15 days or so to my Case Officer?

What is the maximum timeline for immi department to complete a case?


----------



## Abe.raju (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Jeremy.. It's been 8 months for me and there has been no contact or update.. I have uploaded all the documents.. Is there anything that I to be doing from my side 
Thanks


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Jatinder, 

A lot of us are on the same boat it seems. I too submitted my EOI in July 2016, albeit i did not have 60 points then so i opted for 190. However over the last year i have made some progress on the point front - I improved my English score and i got a 5er for experience added to my application. That gave a total of 70 points even in subclass 189 to my tally as of 30th June 2017. So in March 2017 i changed my application from 190 to 189.

However, now knowing about your ordeal i am a little skeptical altogether to continue with subclass 189. Has your application progressed in any way since you last wrote?

What was the Skilled Occupation for which you have applied as. 
I have applied under 261111 - Business Analyst. 

Any reason why you have not opted to take state sponsorship ?


----------



## kasturi (Jul 11, 2017)

hi Jatinder, You are doing the immigration process on your own or through consultants??


----------



## arun6445 (Mar 5, 2018)

kasturi said:


> hi Jatinder, You are doing the immigration process on your own or through consultants??


Hi Kasturi, Does it make difference if the application is processed on our own or via consultants?

I have processed the application on my own and its been almost a year (12 months) that my application is under assessment and there has been no indication by the department on when it is likely to be finalised.

Thanks
Arun


----------



## Nimsat (Jun 12, 2018)

*No response from DIBP for over 17 months*

Hi,

I had lodged my application for 189 PR along with my spouse and child in January 2017. Case officer requested for additional docs in Feb 2017 .All the requested documents have been uploaded. Since then there is no communication from their end. I had sent a few e-mails asking for some updates. But never received any apart from the auto-generated responses.

Has anyone else waited for this long for their application to be finalized. It is around 17 months already. I was wondering if there is any point in waiting any further.


----------



## sza (Jun 17, 2018)

Jatindersingh81 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India and I applied for subclass 189 in August 2016 but I am still waiting for the outcome of my visa application.
> 
> ...


Did you get the visa??
If yes, when?


----------



## sza (Jun 17, 2018)

Nimsat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application for 189 PR along with my spouse and child in January 2017. Case officer requested for additional docs in Feb 2017 .All the requested documents have been uploaded. Since then there is no communication from their end. I had sent a few e-mails asking for some updates. But never received any apart from the auto-generated responses.
> 
> Has anyone else waited for this long for their application to be finalized. It is around 17 months already. I was wondering if there is any point in waiting any further.


I am really sorry to hear that. I hope you have got the visa by now.


----------

